#  Der kleine Patient >   .....wenn die samenstränge nicht mit wachsen... >

## Nina

hallo! 
unser zwerg wird morgen 2 und daher zeitgemäß waren wir vor einigen tagen zur U7. 
unser suuuuuper kinderarzt war so weit mit allem auch sehr zufrieden. allerdings ist ihm aufgefallen, dass die hoden nicht so ganz in den säcken hängen. (ich frage mich gerade ob ich da alles so richtig benenne und beschreibe.  :Huh?:  .....aber ich hole mir jetzt kein handbuch mehr, ok!  :b_wink:  ) 
jedenfalls meinte er, sei möglich, dass die samenstränge nicht mit wachsen. wir sollen zu einer kontrolle im januar wieder kommen. was wäre denn, wenn es so ist? sicher eine op, oder? ich soll jetzt immer beim baden die hoden "ertasten". Linus findet das allerdings sehr "kitzelig"! er lacht sich schief und versucht klar auch sich wegzudrehen. ist zwar alles sehr lustig aber leider nicht effektiv.  
vll kann mir ja einer was zu den behandlungsmöglichkeiten sagen. 
liebe grüße
nina

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Nina 
Im laufe der Entwicklung eines Kindes im Mutterleib steigen die Hoden in den Hodensack hinab.
Diese Entwicklung kann jedoch verzögert bzw. gar nicht passieren, dann spricht man auch von einem Hodenhochstand.
Es gibt auch den sogenannten Gleithoden, der immer wieder in den Leistenkanal zurück "flutscht". 
Es ist wichtig, dass die Hoden beide im Hodensack liegen, da im Hodensack eine niedrigere Temperatur herrscht als im Körper, was für die Fruchtbarkeit wichtig ist. 
Es kommt darauf an wo der Hoden bei deinem Kleinen steht.
Wenn er fast komplett im Hodensack ist reicht meistens das sanfte "Ausstreichen" des Hodens in Richtung Hodensack.
Bei schlimmen Fällen wird auch operiert. 
Aber da dein Kinderarzt hat ja ein Auge drauf, ich würde mir da erst einmal keine großen Sorgen machen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Nina

ja genau michael, so wie du den gleithoden beschreibst ist es. manchmal sieht es "normal aus und manchmal ist eben einer nach oben "geflutscht". hab mich eben mit meinem mann noch mal darüber unterhalten als linus gebadet hat, uns scheint es als wenn nie beide hoden zur gleichen zeit im hodensack sind. 
und das von dir beschriebene ausstreichen wird unser kinderarzt auch gemeint haben. 
danke erst mal! 
liebe grüße
nina

----------


## Obelix1962

@Nina, 
Ausstreichen ist auf alle Fälle gut. 
Bei meinen 2 Jungs war das mit zwei Jahren auch so. Die haben dann irgendwann, so mit der Pampers-Trainers Zeit und ich kann jetzt schon selbst aufs Clo, auch Ihren Teil des Körpers unterhalb des Bauchnabels entdeckt.
Mit der Entdeckung des Körpers ging das dann auch ganz schnell, daß sich das normalisiert hat. 
Solche Aussprüche wie ich hab da zwei Kugeln unter der Haut oder noch besser
erst vor kurzem der Ausspruch meines 5 1/2 Jahre altem Jungen:
"Ich glaub jetzt hab ich mir den Knochen gebrochen in meinem Penis!" (nachdem er mal wieder Kreuz und Quer durch die Wohnung gerannt ist und sich an einem Stuhl angeschlagen hatte), werden schon bald Altag auch bei Euch werden.  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Nina

wollte eben berichten...... 
heute war der termin zur nachkontrolle und es ist inzwischen alles ok! mir ist schon ein großer stein vom herzen gefallen! 
liebe grüße
Nina

----------


## Teetante

*Na super, dann brauchst Du Dir ja keine Sorgen mehr machen deshalb! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Nina, 
sagte ich doch ausstreichen ausstreichen ausstreichen 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

